# scopes



## slickfish (Jan 14, 2008)

What would be best scope set up for Marlin .22 rifle and Marlin .30-.30?


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I would look at an inexpensive straight 4 power for the .22 say a Bushnell or Simons. For the 30-30, I would look at a Leopuld Vari 2-8.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Assuming you're going to be hunting with them, I'd recommend low-power variables on both. 1-4x, 1.5-5x, or 2-7x tops. Leave it set on the low end when moving or stalking, in case you get a chance to snap-shoot a critter at close range. If you're going to sit in a treestand or ground blind, or shoot pests with the .22, you could crank the scopes up once you're settled into your position. I have a 1-4x on a short-N-handy AR carbine, and it's very fast on-target when the power is left low, and precise enough for 200+ yards when set at 4x. One of my .22 rifles wears a 2-7x Leupold Rimfire Special, and it is a fine piece of glass.

A straight 4x would also work on both, but that can be too much magnification for close-up engagements in a hurry.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

not meaning to hijack, but how about a pistol scope recomendation?

John


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

johnr said:


> not meaning to hijack, but how about a pistol scope recomendation?
> 
> John


I'll be happy to give you a few opinions! However, let's put it in the right place. Go to one of these forums and start a thread asking for scope recommendations:

If you're going to hunt with it -- Handgun Hunting:
http://www.handgunforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=263

If not for hunting, then -- General Semi-Auto:
http://www.handgunforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=72

Or -- General Revolver Area:
http://www.handgunforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=87

In your first post, tell us what type of handgun it is, and what your primary and any secondary uses are for it.

...and now, back to our regularly scheduled Rifle Scope thread...


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Scope question*

I have mounted at least 25 scopes in the past 30 years on the rifles you have mentioned. Here are my strong convictions regarding your possible choices:
Scope diameter: 1"
quality: Simmons, leupold, or burris
bases & rings: Weaver, leupold, or burris (steel only)
ring height: Low (no see-thru rings)
power range: Compact fixed 4-power with duplex cross hair or a variable in the 1.5 to 5 power

hint: The cost of the optical system (scope, rings, & bases) should equal or exceed the purchase price of the rifle----do not try to cheap out on the aiming system.


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

Not to hijack, as this is along the same lines once you've decided on a scope, but I've noticed every time I clean a rifle, whether .17 HMR, .22lr, or larger, the scope is off next visit to the range. I don't remove the scope, clean it in a vise so as to not bump or disturb the scope seating (and for the extra free hand) but it always requires either benching it and re-adjusting the scope, or 5 rounds or so to dial it in again. 

Is this typical? With my Mauser type bolt action rifles, I would think it would have no effect. The semi autos, sure, as more is involved in takedown and reassembly therefore more chance of disturbing the seat, but it still happens every time. 

As for my choice, for my 10-22 I just picked up a used Tasco 3x9x32 for 15 bucks (included the Weaver mounts) and for another 9 bucks for the rail consider it a home run. Even with gusting wind and on again, off again rain it was consistently 6 inches at 100 yards shooting offhand once I got it dialed in from the bench, knew to set it up as I just mounted it. I will do the same in a few hours, as once I got home I discovered the rail base was loose. Ran to the store, got some LocTite thread locker (the blue, as the red has to be heated to remove) and should be good to go. 

Check out any consignment sporting goods stores in your area, some great deals on good used equipment. The guy ahead of me got a Sweet 16 for 35 dollars and said it was the best .22 scope out there in his opinion.


----------

